# BMWFS March Rates just came in ! Get them While they are hot !!!



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> ...New F30 Programs stayed the same, no icentives was introduced towards it.
> 2012 328i MF.00195 Residual for 12,000 miles 64%
> 
> PM me for a Quote :angel:


Is the Money Factor the same for a 24 month lease?


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

what are the rates on 528xi and does bmw still have the pull ahead for the 09 328xi?? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, the MF is the same for 24 month lease


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

2012 528i Xdrive MF .00190 residual 59% x 36 month
Incentive $1,500 
BMWFS has extended Pull Ahead Program, 328i xdrive Sedan is eligible.


----------



## sojglenn (Feb 2, 2006)

Does the 535i XDrive have the same programs as the 535i?



> 2012 535i MF .00185 Residual 56% Incentive $1,500


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*535i/535ixdrive*



sojglenn said:


> Does the 535i XDrive have the same programs as the 535i?


Yes, the 535i/535i xDrive MF/Residual/Incentives are Identical


----------



## z51vette (Sep 22, 2006)

So no loyalty money for March?

no option credits on any X5s?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope, no loyalty for March.
Only Eco Credit for X5 35d, $2,500


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

X3?


----------



## elmorage (Jan 21, 2012)

2011 328xi sedan lease.

looks like bmwfs is picking up the first two monthly payments according to the website


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

X3 28i/X3 35i MF .00195 Res 55% (36month)
Power Tailgate Credit $455


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

You are correct, for 2011 328i xdrive BMWFS will pay 2 of your payments, up to $500 each payment.


----------



## Schmooze (Aug 22, 2008)

36 month lease on a 2012 M3 coupe?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

2012 M3 Cp MF .00195 Residual 59%(15k)
Incentive $1,000

PM me for a quote


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Please PM Jason with the MSRP of your car for a price quote.

Thank You !


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

And be sure to give your franchise BMW center Bimmerfest sponsors the opportunity to earn your business at wholesale prices directly! :thumbup:


----------



## msakhtar (Feb 27, 2012)

What about a 48 month lease on the 328i 2012 F30? Has the residual gone up or is the sweet spot still 36 months?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

F30 48 month lease, definitely not the way to go.
36 is the best program, as the MF & Residuals stayed the same


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> And be sure to give your franchise BMW center Bimmerfest sponsors the opportunity to earn your business at wholesale prices directly! :thumbup:


wholesale?? Costco BMW? What do you mean?


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

adrian's bmw said:


> And be sure to give your franchise BMW center Bimmerfest sponsors the opportunity to earn your business at wholesale prices directly! :thumbup:


Is Exotic Motorworld not a franchised BMW center? I didn't think auto brokers could actually allocate cars from the factory....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Red Lined said:


> Is Exotic Motorworld not a franchised BMW center? I didn't think auto brokers could actually allocate cars from the factory....


No, they are not and they don't have any cars themselves. Brokers just work a deal out for you and source the car through a dealer and they end up squeezing some profit for themselves into the deal somewhere. In other words, cut out the middle man and buy directly from a dealer.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

SARAFIL said:


> No, they are not and they don't have any cars themselves. Brokers just work a deal out for you and source the car through a dealer and they end up squeezing some profit for themselves into the deal somewhere. In other words, cut out the middle man and buy directly from a dealer.


Disclaimer: The below comments being made are not the views of BMW of Bloomfield but, are observations/comments of one man--Ivan Romero
_____

If you're doing an out of state transaction (which is pretty common on bimmerfest), you may want to do your deal directly with the dealer doing your registration in case there are any issues. Oh, and with respect to ED & PCD transactions, if you're not dealing with the dealer directly, I believe that you are asking for trouble.

Notice that my above comment is regarding brokers and is pretty even keeled. I have to make the following observations though: I've never seen a sponsoring dealer's client advisor have another client advisor/manager/or whoever from the same dealer attempt to give credibility (which is not how its earned) in multiple threads before from any other bimmerfest sponsor before the original poster's threads. And the same with drumming up business: in the ask a dealer forum, it has kind of been an unwritten rule that the dealer CA's provide info and allow the festers to come to them on their own. I think the community as whole appreciated this approach as opposed to turning this part of the site into an informercial.

Free country and all though : popcorn:


----------



## 108598 (Feb 5, 2008)

AlBoston said:


> wholesale?? Costco BMW? What do you mean?


Grasshopper....

Find out what the invoice or wholesale pricing is from sites such as bmwconfig.com.

After gathering this information find a Bimmerfest board sponsor on this list: http://garage.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?&action=listsitesponsorindex

Find one close to you (within a few hundred miles) and work out a deal. Shipping is not that expensive if you get a great price. Maybe its good for you, maybe not but its worthwhile to look at your options.

Adrian Avila, Greg Poland, Jon Shafer along with a few others are sponsors that come to mind. Sorry I cannot remember them all. Adrian is my CA in Atlanta and I live in Orlando. I am having my car shipped to me. No haggling, no BS.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> And the same with drumming up business: in the ask a dealer forum, it has kind of been an unwritten rule that the dealer CA's provide info and allow the festers to come to them on their own. I think the community as whole appreciated this approach as opposed to turning this part of the site into an informercial.


Thanks for the feedback; I appreciate your candor. I'll take care of it.


----------



## mikepinkerton (Dec 21, 2004)

What about F30 335i 10k miles, 36mo lease? Didn't see those listed anywhere yet.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

F30 335i is the same as last month. 
MF .00195
Residual 65% (36 month x 10k miles/year )


----------



## dortega (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope this thread isn't a sign of board sponsored activity to come. The hype here is out of character for this community - for largely the same deals as last month.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

dortega said:


> I hope this thread isn't a sign of board sponsored activity to come. The hype here is out of character for this community - for largely the same deals as last month.


I don't think believe the ask a dealer forum is intended for self-promotion under the guise of divulging program specifics. Unfortunately, it's the impression I get when one's trying to push a quote request when someone asks a question in this thread about the program. That's not what this forum is about. :nono:

So I'm with Ivan and Sarafil on this. That's also why I had to chime in and remind everyone that there's other sponsors (BMW center Client Advisors) on here that offer competitive pricing, exemplary customer service, and enthusiasm for the BMW brand. On the same note (going along with what Ivan said), I think that visitors and Bimmerfest members can make a decision themselves on who they want to give their business rather than being outright solicited.

On another note, I also find it distasteful and not in the spirit of this community for sponsors to ask members who've they've helped to give a write up about their services. That should come voluntarily and not at the behest of the client advisor. It's like saying, hey, write a letter to the owner of the dealership for me to tell them how good I was to you. Who does that?  No, if you have a great experience about your purchase, you take it upon yourself to write about it and share it with others and not at the request of the sale person.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> on another note, i also find it distasteful and not in the spirit of this community for sponsors to ask members who've they've helped to give a write up about their services. That should come voluntarily and not at the behest of the client advisor. It's like saying, hey, write a letter to the owner of the dealership for me to tell them how good i was to you. Who does that?  No, if you have a great experience about your purchase, you take it upon yourself to write about it and share it with others and not at the request of the sale person.


+1


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

This whole "broker" business sounds very sketchy... :eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

sponge_worthy said:


> This whole "broker" business sounds very sketchy... :eeps:


Well, it can have some value for certain people. Most of these brokers are in big cities where there are lots of well-to-do folk that might not want to be bothered with the hassle of car shopping. For example, there are a ton in metro-NYC. They can handle the whole process for a rich Wall St. guy from start-to-finish, getting them the car they want at a "reasonable" price (but one that still makes the broker a nice profit for their time).

That same business model just doesn't make sense for the type of people that are on this forum. People here understand the ins-and-outs of car buying, how to figure out the invoice price, how to calculate a lease, etc. And then they can go directly to a dealer that can sell them the car at a very good "over invoice" price. At that point, I don't see what value the broker is offering to the bimmerfest buyer other than an inflated price and more complexity from having a "middle man" in the deal. :dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Plus I believe brokers will also help you get out of your current car. So if you have a Ferrari F458, but want a F458 spider, then they can help manage it so that you get your new car, and take care of the old, without a break. Or if you want to go from a Porsche to a BMW etc. Then you have the buying clubs like Costco. They definitely a valuable to some market segments, otherwise they wouldn't exist.


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

I disagree. If someone is providing info on this forum that everyone else has decided or been forced by BMW to not provide, I believe they are certainly providing value to this forum. If in return they solicit a quote, in my opinion that is not too bad a price to pay for the info they are providing, as we are all adults and could make our own decisions on whether to ask for a quote. I do not see the OP spamming in any way, he has just offered to provide info. If he does not do it here, he will certainly find another board to provide the info most board users are looking for. This is not too much different from what Terry used to provide with a link to get a quote from him.



adrian's bmw said:


> I don't think believe the ask a dealer forum is intended for self-promotion under the guise of divulging program specifics. Unfortunately, it's the impression I get when one's trying to push a quote request when someone asks a question in this thread about the program. That's not what this forum is about. :nono:


----------



## tagheuer (Jun 10, 2004)

elmorage said:


> Can lease programs and cash incentives be mixed?
> 
> For example, the 2011 328xi...
> 
> ...


how can you order a 2011 328xi? They stopped producing them, the only ones left in my area are demos with 8-10k miles.

I am eligible for pull ahead program (2009 328xi) which waives last three payments...but what is current MF and residual for that program, and how is residual calculated for a 2011 with 10k miles?

And is there an owner loyalty or some other incentive I can apply?

thx


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

fq said:


> I disagree. If someone is providing info on this forum that everyone else has decided or been forced by BMW to not provide, I believe they are certainly providing value to this forum. If in return they solicit a quote, in my opinion that is not too bad a price to pay for the info they are providing, as we are all adults and could make our own decisions on whether to ask for a quote. I do not see the OP spamming in any way, he has just offered to provide info. If he does not do it here, he will certainly find another board to provide the info most board users are looking for. This is not too much different from what Terry used to provide with a link to get a quote from him.


fq, I respect your position and I'm not saying you're necessarily wrong. Terry volunteered the info without prompting or asking posters to offer a quote whenever he posted the programs. He provided valuable information and I trust that he got quite a bit of business and referrals for posting this info and, if I remember, he did have a link in his sig if anyone wanted to get a quote from him. That being said, there's a difference between providing info in the spirit of being helpful that will naturally prompt prospective buyers to give the OP consideration and providing info on a quid pro quo basis by chasing it with here's the info, let me provide you a quote.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

This thread did seem out of ordinary. The info provided here is readily available on Terry's site. As for soliciting quotes, I thought it is done in the sponsors and group buy forums. Why not move this one there?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

tagheuer said:


> how can you order a 2011 328xi? They stopped producing them, the only ones left in my area are demos with 8-10k miles.
> 
> I am eligible for pull ahead program (2009 328xi) which waives last three payments...but what is current MF and residual for that program, and how is residual calculated for a 2011 with 10k miles?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you're going to have to cast a wide net. I would advise trying to get your local dealer to try and trade for one.


----------



## elmorage (Jan 21, 2012)

dtc100 said:


> This thread did seem out of ordinary. The info provided here is readily available on Terry's site. As for soliciting quotes, I thought it is done in the sponsors and group buy forums. Why not move this one there?


What is terry's site?


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Terry's site, leasecompare.com, at least the mfg. lease rate section has been dead for several months. There's nothing active on there for mfg. lease rates.

http://www.leasecompare.com/car_leasing_forum/forumdisplay.php?45-Manufactuer-Auto-Lease-Rates

if someone knows something else, please link.


----------



## elmorage (Jan 21, 2012)

www.ridewithg.com has pretty good info, MF and residuals trickle in throughout the month


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

schnell525 said:


> Terry's site, leasecompare.com, at least the mfg. lease rate section has been dead for several months. There's nothing active on there for mfg. lease rates.
> 
> http://www.leasecompare.com/car_leasing_forum/forumdisplay.php?45-Manufactuer-Auto-Lease-Rates
> 
> if someone knows something else, please link.


Sorry meant to say "ridewithg" site posted above.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

: popcorn:


----------



## kape60 (Jul 8, 2009)

What is the rate for 2011 335xi?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

fq said:


> I disagree. If someone is providing info on this forum that everyone else has decided or been forced by BMW to not provide, I believe they are certainly providing value to this forum. If in return they solicit a quote, in my opinion that is not too bad a price to pay for the info they are providing, as we are all adults and could make our own decisions on whether to ask for a quote. I do not see the OP spamming in any way, he has just offered to provide info. If he does not do it here, he will certainly find another board to provide the info most board users are looking for. This is not too much different from what Terry used to provide with a link to get a quote from him.


Thanks for taking an unbiased view:thumbup:

*To all the other dealers/brokers* - no disrespect is meant in any way, just wanted to provide a service to our bimmerfest community.:angel:

By The Way - we are Board Sponsors and we are Sponsering the 2nd Ever Bimmerfest (had a great time at the 1st Ever Bimmerfest East Coast , met allot of great people !!!!)East Coast on Aug 25, 2012. Maybe some of you can make it out and we can meet up in person and you can learn in greater detail what we are trully about. We are BMW enthusiasts:thumbup:

Please let me know if you need any other MF/RES or programs. Thank You so much!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*2011 335xi*



kape60 said:


> What is the rate for 2011 335xi?


2011 335xi sedan
MF .00180
Residual 61% (15k x 30 month )
AWD Option Credit $1,840
Build Out Cash $2,500


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Jason, I'm looking for the MF and residual on a 2012 X5M. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey *nv6425*

2012 X5 M
MF .00195
Residual 54% (36 month x 15k miles/year )

Thank you!


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey *nv6425*
> 
> 2012 X5 M
> MF .00195
> ...


You are lightning fast! Thanks!


----------



## rmse46 (Jan 15, 2004)

2011 328xi
Please verify MF on 30 month lease with and without max security deposits.
Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*MF / MSD's*



rmse46 said:


> 2011 328xi
> Please verify MF on 30 month lease with and without max security deposits.
> Rick


Hey Rick
2011 328xi sedan
MF .00180
Each MSD reduces MF by .00007, total of 7 MSD"s are allowed. 7x7=49
MF w/MSD's 180-49= .00131 :thumbup:


----------



## pinemind (Mar 8, 2012)

Jason,

2012 335i Sedan
15k miles
30 month or 36 month (looking for the better numbers)
MF and Residuals for both options

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*2012 f30*



pinemind said:


> Jason,
> 
> 2012 335i Sedan
> 15k miles
> ...


2012 335i Sedan
MF .00195 Same 
Residuals 15k 68% / 24 month
65% / 30 month 
62% / 36 month
:thumbup:


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't know you have access to all the different regions SSP... are you 100% sure SSP MFs/terms are the same across the board?


----------



## SixDriver (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 2011 335xi sedan
> MF .00180
> Residual 61% (15k x 30 month )
> AWD Option Credit $1,840
> Build Out Cash $2,500


So, if I'm doing the spreadsheet correctly, using the above numbers, a 2011 335xi (if I can find one on a lot somewhere) with an MSRP of 48,600, invoice of 44,950 and cap cost of 41610 (which is invoice plus $1000, minus 1840 and 2500 in abovementioned credits) and zero deposits ends up being around 520 separate from reg/taxes/etc. Sound about right?

This is with the configurators estimator also, which doesnt let you specify mileage and may be based on 10K in the 30month timeframe.

Don't expect the numbers to be worked for me, just making sure it SOUNDS like I have the right things plugged in. Now if I could just find a 335 coupe...


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JW_BMW said:


> Didn't know you have access to all the different regions SSP... are you 100% sure SSP MFs/terms are the same across the board?


:eeps:


----------



## dealio (Mar 8, 2012)

Someone please confirm that a 2011 335i gets a $3805 credit ($2500 buildout plus another $1350 for what, navigation?)

BTW Adrian... still waiting  (reorder the letters in my name)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

dealio said:


> Someone please confirm that a 2011 335i gets a $3805 credit ($2500 buildout plus another $1350 for what, navigation?)
> 
> BTW Adrian... still waiting  (reorder the letters in my name)


Yes, the 2011 335i has $1,305 Auto Trans plus $2,500 build Out Cash!


----------



## dealio (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the 2011 335i has $1,305 Auto Trans plus $2,500 build Out Cash!


auto trans! i should've figured that out :doh:

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*2011 335xi Sedan*



SixDriver said:


> So, if I'm doing the spreadsheet correctly, using the above numbers, a 2011 335xi (if I can find one on a lot somewhere) with an MSRP of 48,600, invoice of 44,950 and cap cost of 41610 (which is invoice plus $1000, minus 1840 and 2500 in abovementioned credits) and zero deposits ends up being around 520 separate from reg/taxes/etc. Sound about right?
> 
> This is with the configurators estimator also, which doesnt let you specify mileage and may be based on 10K in the 30month timeframe.
> 
> Don't expect the numbers to be worked for me, just making sure it SOUNDS like I have the right things plugged in. Now if I could just find a 335 coupe...


On the 2011 335xi Sedan, MSRP $48,600, sound about right.
But i can do better 

PM me, you will be super happy with my Quote :thumbup:


----------



## SixDriver (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> On the 2011 335xi Sedan, MSRP $48,600, sound about right.
> But i can do better
> 
> PM me, you will be super happy with my Quote :thumbup:


I'll do that momentarily, just wanted to make sure that I was correct in my understanding of how/where the numbers all plug in so I can compares quotes properly. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Kzang said:


> Jason, do you know if April numbers will be better or similiar?


Nobody knows.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

*2013 X6 35i*



550isport said:


> THATS a 57% residual on the 35i??????
> 
> That's lower than its been in years...!!!!
> 
> ...


Nope, i was wrong, that's what working on many things at once, does to you :dunno:

Here is correct Residual
2013 X6 35i 
Residual 60% for 15k ( 36 month )
and 63% for 10k ( 36 month )

:thumbup:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Nobody knows.


:hi: Adrian!


----------



## bca (Dec 13, 2005)

I live in Texas and am therefore interested in Owner's Choice. I know that the residuals are the same as leases (currently 56% for a 2012 535i @ 15k/yr) but can someone please post the current interest rate? If there's a lower loyalty rate, I'd like that also.

Thanks.


----------



## hyperwiz (Jan 23, 2005)

*X5d numbers...*

Hello - I'm currently in a 2010 X5d (sport/premium, $720/mo, max MSD's). I'm thinking about getting another current year X5d model for my wife. Couple of questions to the site sponsors:

- Current MF and residual (assume 15K/yr)
- I assume $2,500 in eco-credit is still good
- Any OLP for a customer with 2 BMW's currently
- Other incentives?

If I want a vehicle with a tow hitch, does it have to come from the factory to be rolled into the lease payment?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

MF .00185
Residual 56% ( 36 month x 15k miles/year)
Eco Credit $3,500
OLP was not introduced in April 

The tow hitch is a dealer installed accessory.

You can residualize $200 of the tow hitch price. The rest can be put into the payment although it is not residualized.


----------

